# Hot Split on coozies help



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

I ordered white transfers to do foam coozies with.
Well I have tryed several different Pressures, Times, and Temps but Im just not getting that nice bright white I want to see.

I am applying to black, forest green, blue, and pink.

Thanks for any help


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I've never heard of people using transfers on Coozies. This is interesting.


----------



## solm96 (Mar 9, 2012)

selanac said:


> I've never heard of people using transfers on Coozies. This is interesting.


It's working. Just not as nice as I would like. A lot of bleed through on the darker colors.

I usually use vinyl transfer but these have a lot of detail and would have had lots of weeding.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Athletic formula from F&M Expressions works fine on collapsible koozies....Although, when you can buy them printed for so cheap, I do not do them this way very often....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If they're bleeding through, I wonder if you have to lower the heat?


----------

